# la couleur rouge disparaît de l'écran puis revient puis...



## sigogosi (1 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai acquis un PowerMac G5 1,6 GHz d'occase que j'ai relié à un vieux moniteur Apple 14' (celui de mon ancien PowerMac 4400) avec un adaptateur (car je n'avais pas d'autre écran sous la main). Tout marchait bien jusqu'à il y a quelques jours. De temps en temps, l'affichage devient bleuâtre : en fait, c'est la couleur rouge qui disparaît (aussi bien sur les icônes que sur les photos...). Et puis, sans crier gare, au bout de quelques minutes ou de plusieurs heures, le rouge revient, et inopinément disparaît à nouveau et ainsi de suite. Quand le problème survient, éteindre et rallumer l'écran ne change rien, rebooter l'ordi non plus.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà connu ce genre de problème ?
Est-ce que ça vient de l'écran (il doit dater de 1997, je crois, et est peut-être en bout de course) ? Ou bien d'une incompatibilité entre cet écran et le G5 (mais ça a bien marché pendant 2 mois) ? ou de l'adaptateur ? ou de la carte (ATI Radeon 9600 Pro) ? ou d'un mauvais contact quelque part ? ou d'un truc qui déconne dans Tiger (par exemple, j'ai mis un diaporama de plein de photos en écran de veille, est-ce que ça peut créer des problèmes ?) ?

Bref, je patauge, et je ne sais pas si c'est un problème logiciel ou physique. Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## jfpillon (1 Juin 2006)

Si c'est un problème d'écran (magnétisation peut-être), i faut éteindre ton moniteur chaque fois que tu ne t'en sers pas. J'ai sauvé comme ça un vieux poste de télé qui était toujours en veille, il y a dix ans, et il fonctionne toujours. Ça ne coûte rien d'essayer.


----------



## sigogosi (1 Juin 2006)

Je peux toujours essayer d'éteindre plus souvent le moniteur. Dans tous les cas, ça m'arrangerait que le problème vienne bien de là et non de l'ordinateur.


----------



## Hérisson (1 Juin 2006)

J'ai eu l'occasion de voir un écran de vieil Ibook en fin de vie, qui avait été très largement utilisé, les couleur de l'écran viraient au rouge rose....
Remarque c'était assez jolie...


----------



## olaye (1 Juin 2006)

ça ressemble à un écran en fin de vie, la source rouge est presque HS.
ça m'est arrivé sur un 21 pouces pas tout jeune.


----------



## sigogosi (1 Juin 2006)

Bon. Ça me rassure, en un sens. Faut que je m'achète un vrai écran, de toutes façons. En attendant, je vais essayer de ménager le mourant.

Merci.


----------



## macmini33 (5 Juin 2006)

On dirait un faux contacte sur la THT de l'écran pour le canal rouge ...


----------



## Imaginus (5 Juin 2006)

N'importe quoi encore macmini33 

Le canon est en fin de vie (ca arrive c'est normal). L'operation de maintenance consiste a demonté l'ecran et a regler manuellement les rouges du canon mais cela va revenir tres vite. En gros il est naze.

Qui plus est c'est de la haute tension et donc pas touche !


----------



## sigogosi (5 Juin 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi encore macmini33
> 
> Le canon est en fin de vie (ca arrive c'est normal). L'operation de maintenance consiste a demonté l'ecran et a regler manuellement les rouges du canon mais cela va revenir tres vite. En gros il est naze.
> 
> Qui plus est c'est de la haute tension et donc pas touche !



Je ne me risquerai pas à démonter cette antiquité. Du moment qu'il ne m'explose pas à la figure, je pense que je vais laisser mourir cet écran de sa belle mort en continuant à m'en servir tant qu'il m'affiche encore quelque chose.


----------



## Imaginus (5 Juin 2006)

TIens d'ailleurs Hardware.fr a fait un comparatif tres bien sur les ecrans LCD 20 pouces.


----------

